# The Fan reporting deal in the works...



## Swoosh (May 2, 2003)

They are talking right now on the Fan that there is a deal on the table (not a rumor) of VC and Rose for SAR and DA. The sticking point is Toronto wants NVE and SAR (two expiring contracts), but the Blazers want to include DA instead to rid them of his contract. Apparently, Toronto's stance is that if VC goes, Rose goes with him.

If we could get the deal done with DA instead of NVE, I say do the deal. We could still use NVE's expiring contract later to fill in any other needs. Either way, you've got to get this deal done.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

You do the deal either way.

If that deal is on the table, you make the trade --- immediately.

DA off the bench is fine.

That's why I don't buy it. You do this deal, twice if you're Portland ... I just don't see why Toronto would do it.

They are not a player in FA and they would be worse than god-awful.

Play.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Not that I put any stock in it (isn't it interesting that this rumor is breaking the day after a humiliating loss?), but if it IS real...

DO THE DAMN DEAL ANY WAY TORONTO WANTS IT!

PBF


----------



## go_robot (Sep 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> You do the deal either way.
> 
> If that deal is on the table, you make the trade --- immediately.
> ...


I don't about that. 2 expiring deals puts them at about $25 million in salary committed for next year. Plenty for 1 max deal and some fill-in pieces. 

http://www.hoopshype.com/salaries/toronto.htm


----------



## rx2web (Jul 27, 2004)

Don't blink, don't hesitate. Get it done. Sitting on our hands isn't going to make any progress in the current blazer situation. Do the trade, bring in carter, rose and lets get playing some basketball.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ProudBFan</b>!
> Not that I put any stock in it (isn't it interesting that this rumor is breaking the day after a humiliating loss?), but if it IS real...
> 
> DO THE DAMN DEAL ANY WAY TORONTO WANTS IT!
> ...


No kidding! If they prefer KY to Vaseline, I'm not going to complain.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> They are not a player in FA and they would be worse than god-awful.


For the love of God, Play...

*SSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!*



PBF


----------



## BLAZER PROPHET (Jan 3, 2003)

I would not do this deal. We need to be very patient and take our time to make the right deals. We'd be trading expiring contracts for non. Also, we have a ruskie player that's supposed to be a very good shooter and fundamentaly sound player. I'm in favor of seeing who we add after this year when Damon and SAR leave. One year at a time. Oh yeah, and perhaps it's really time to unload Cheeks. But I'm not in favor of knee jerk deals that may help a bit now, but really hamper us later.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

How about NVE DA AND SAR for for VC Rose and whatever bad contract they want to give us.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

do the damn thing!!
the blog hasit up  as well.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

rose is the bad contract.


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

In a heartbeat. If Nash has half a brain (which I believe his does), this is a done deal.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Give them Cheeks too. I think he'd make an excelent assistant coach.


----------



## go_robot (Sep 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> Give them Cheeks too. I think he'd make an excelent assistant coach.


How much of a sucker do you think Toronto is?


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Sounds like it would be a good idea to tune into Quick's chat at oregonlive.com at 1:00 if at all possible.

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DrewFix</b>!
> rose is the bad contract.


Only for 3 more years. We have several more bad contracts that extend out much longer than his.

If you have to take Rose (who can still contribute plenty) to get Vince, and all it costs you is Shareef (who you're trying to move anyway) and DA (who can't pee in the ocean if he's standing in it), you do it.

Besides, it's Allen's money. If he wants this to happen, he knows the cost.

PBF


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Which Vince Carter do we get?

22 pts, 7 rebounds, 5 assists?

or 15 pts, 4 boards, 2 assists and a lot of pouting?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Quick will know as much about this deal as Blaze the mascot.

I dont understand why everyone likes Vince so much. All he does anymore is shoot fade away jumpers (like the one that beat us :upset: ).

His stats for this season, so far:

15 ppg
3.9 rbpg
3.6 asstpg
.378 FG %
.290 3PT %
.667 FT %


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

if NVE is the sticking point, I kind of feel sorry for him.

But at the same time, he might secretly want out of Portland.

how about we ship em Damon instead, and start Jalen as the PG?

btw, that comment wasn't made to be serious, as I dont want to insult Raptor fans.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Take Rose's contract... he's better than either Damon or DA... plus we get Carter? If this is real, we'd be dumb not to do it unless something better is being offered at the same time... which I doubt.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Do you all honestly believe Toronto would do that trade?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

One thing to consider is that if other GM's get word of this, they might start making offers for Vince. Although judging by his performace this season, his value as never been lower IMO.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

What other tema has 45mil in expiring deals to offer up to another team?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> Do you all honestly believe Toronto would do that trade?


Yes, all the contracts they get in return are off the books after this season, they could then attempt to do what Phoenix did this offseason and sign some quality players and improve their team. And they'd be getting rid of a guy who doesnt want to be there.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

In my opinion, this is the difference between losing by 20 and watching mediocre players wallow in a Maurice Cheeks offense or losing by 10 and watching better-than-mediocre players wallow in a Maurice Cheeks offense.

With the latter, we gain the horrid contracts of Vince Carter and Jalen Rose.

No thanks. I pass on this deal.

But it will happen. Goes along perfectly with Portland's long-time strategy of getting star players whose best years are behind them (see: Scottie Pippen, Shawn Kemp, Steve Smith, Derek Anderson, Detlef Schrempf, Dale Davis, Nick Van Exel, and on - and on - and on.).

Vince Carter and Jalen Rose aren't getting any better any time soon, folks. Why bring them in, watch them suffer in a horrible offense that would get them no inside opportunities, and hamper our salary situation? The ONLY thing that would help us at this point is to get some guys that are can't miss shooters. Even Mo' Cheeks can't design an offense that would bog down guys like Ray Allen and Peja Stojakavic. But I'll bet he can for Carter and Rose.

But hey, you might get 250 more people in the arena who remember when VC actually was a highlight waiting to happen 8 years ago.

-Pop


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> Do you all honestly believe Toronto would do that trade?


Which trade? 

if you're talking about the original deal, Vince+Rose for Anderson+SAR, then yes. Obviously since the report is, from MULTIPLE league sources, that Toronto has put it on the table...evidently they WOULD do the deal.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SodaPopinski</b>!
> In my opinion, this is the difference between losing by 20 and watching mediocre players wallow in a Maurice Cheeks offense or losing by 10 and watching better-than-mediocre players wallow in a Maurice Cheeks offense.
> 
> With the latter, we gain the horrid contracts of Vince Carter and Jalen Rose.
> ...


Very well said, IMO.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEER&BASKETBALL</b>!
> Quick will know as much about this deal as Blaze the mascot.
> 
> His stats for this season, so far:
> ...


When you compare his fg% to our current twos, it doesn't look so bad. 

The big unknown is whether VC would blossom in a new situation.

I agree about Quick, but he will say something like "I think this deal might happen." and then go back and think about how to spend his paycheck.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Just a heads up...Supposedly the Local station on Toronto is reporting it now too.

as posted by Theberge43

Link


----------



## crimsonice (Feb 27, 2003)

man.. this is a horrible deal for Toronto... they can definitely do better than this...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SodaPopinski</b>!
> With the latter, we gain the horrid contracts of Vince Carter and Jalen Rose.


actually, neither has "horrid" contracts. Jalens isn't easy to swallow, but even at 15-5, he's better than anything DA has ever given us.



> But it will happen. Goes along perfectly with Portland's long-time strategy of getting star players whose best years are behind them (see: Scottie Pippen, Shawn Kemp, Steve Smith, Derek Anderson, Detlef Schrempf, Dale Davis, Nick Van Exel, and on - and on - and on.).
> 
> Vince Carter and Jalen Rose aren't getting any better any time soon, folks.


I know that Vince isn't the physical specimen he used to be, but it's not like he's 35, and breaking down. And it's not like Jalen Rose is older than dirt.

And further more, who is Portland going to get instead? Seriously, who can the team get thats A: an established player B: popular C: not going to cost the team an arm and a leg?



> Why bring them in, watch them suffer in a horrible offense that would get them no inside opportunities, and hamper our salary situation? The ONLY thing that would help us at this point is to get some guys that are can't miss shooters. Even Mo' Cheeks can't design an offense that would bog down guys like Ray Allen and Peja Stojakavic. But I'll bet he can for Carter and Rose.


one of the reasons our offense looks so hideous is BECAUSE we have no shooters. Think about it, if you can get away with doubling Zach, it makes his game harder (which is why Sheed helped Zach's game tons). If you have guys who at least can A: shoot decent (vince is underrated in that department..he's not Ray Allen but we're not getting Ray Allen at all). B: drive to the hole., it helps Zach's game again.

Spacing is another thing that kills this team.



> But hey, you might get 250 more people in the arena who remember when VC actually was a highlight waiting to happen 8 years ago.
> 
> -Pop


considering Vince wasn't in the league 8 years ago, thats pretty impressive that people are remembering him from his days at UNC. Considering just 2 seasons ago he shot 46%, and still averaged 20 points, I'll take my chances.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SodaPopinski</b>!
> 
> Vince Carter and Jalen Rose aren't getting any better any time soon, folks. Why bring them in, watch them suffer in a horrible offense that would get them no inside opportunities, and hamper our salary situation?


1. Vince Carter and Jalen Rose are inside players??? 

2. Since Nash has already committed the club to be operating over the cap for years to come, the net effect on Portlands "salary situation" if they were to take on these two would be nothing.

The point of bringing them in would be that they can hit a jumper... which would presumably force the D to guard the perimeter instead of just packing the lane like they are now. The offense wouldn't be the same with some outside firepower.

I like this hypothetical, but I think the offers are going to get even better.

STOMP


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Interesting, Quik is 20 minutes late for the Chat


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> 
> 
> 1. Vince Carter and Jalen Rose are inside players???
> ...


In their best days, they were getting short jumpers, dunks and layups on drives to the basket. There isn't a chance in hell they'll get those opportunities in Mo's offense.

I'm just curious for all those who want this deal to go down. Will you kill me for saying "I told you so" when this team is still under .500, Vince is wallowing in mediocrity in this offense, and he's pouting after games?

-Pop


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

So the new line-up might look like:

Damon/Rose/Bassy
Carter/DA
Miles/Rose/Ruben/Outlaw
Zach/Miles/Ruben
Theo/Pryz/Vlad

Ruben, DA, and Rose will lose the most minutes. We'd also be mighty slim at back-up PF. 

Anyhow, I like it much better than what we've got now.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> In my opinion, this is the difference between losing by 20 and watching mediocre players wallow in a Maurice Cheeks offense or losing by 10 and watching better-than-mediocre players wallow in a Maurice Cheeks offense.
> 
> With the latter, we gain the horrid contracts of Vince Carter and Jalen Rose.
> 
> ...



Great post, SodaPopinski. You've just about convinced me. 

However . . .

The contract issue doesn't sway me that much. I haven't followed the career of Jalen Rose that closely, but not that long ago he was regarded as a hell of a player. So who cares if his contract goes 3 more years!! Portland has to pay SOMEBODY to play shooting guard. If it's not Rose, it's somebody else. And that guy will have pluses and minuses, too. A lot of people seem to think that there is a perfect player out there, and all Portland has to do is go out and get him. I don't think it works that way. 

Ever notice how one year a team can't wait to sign some hot new "star," and then a year or two later they're trying to unload his contract? That's what has happened to Jalen Rose, apparently. When Toronto signed him, they thought he was the next big thing. Now they can't wait to ship him out of town.

As I said, I haven't been followed Rose closely enough to know if his game is seriously slipping, or Vince Carter, for that matter. I do know that these guys are generally considered VERY GOOD NBA players. And they're both fairly young yet, with several more good years. This could be the kind of trade that works out very well for all the players involved. Gives them a chance for a fresh start, and shakes up both teams respectively.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

I say try to pry Dunleavy off golden state somehow. We need a SMART basketball player that's a good outside threat. 

I'm on the fences with this as:

1. VC is not an excellent outside shooter (he is streaky at times)

2. Rose doesn't really fit into the Blazers longterm plans. 



Pros:

1. I would love to get a "brand name" player like Vince Carter in Portland. He can promote the Blazers a lot as a more "mainstream team". 


2. Guarantees that Damon doesn't get resigned due to money problems.... 

:yes:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I posted this last night 




> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> What would you guys think of getting Jalen Rose as well?
> 
> Giving our expiring contracts to Toronto so they can clean off the salary from their books. We take on the long term money from them. They convert a lot of long term to expiring real quick.
> ...



This would give us backups for Zach as well, and still gives Toronto what they want


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Ouch TBob that kills the Raptors


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SodaPopinski</b>!
> 
> In their best days, they were getting short jumpers, dunks and layups on drives to the basket. There isn't a chance in hell they'll get those opportunities in Mo's offense.


I'm not on board with all the Mo bashing as I put the level of play on the talent. Having watched Vince a lot back to his UNC days, I recall that since his Soph year he's always shot a lot of deep jumpers. In fact, Vince has been critisised throughout his pro career for not driving to the basket. Here's his stats... notice how in his 3rd year he shot 150 more 3s then last year.

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/vince_carter/ 

As with any player, he gets better results when he's been healthy and had better teammates. Currently on the Raps he benefits from no low post game, and no one else who is adept at creating their shot. I also don't think he's 100%.

If he were to play with Zach and the Blazers, he'd be teamed up with the most talented and complimentry squad he's ever had. For the first time he wouldn't be the undisputed #1 option that the defense set out to stop. I think he'd get better looks from the outside, and have more driving opprotunities then he's had in years.



> I'm just curious for all those who want this deal to go down. Will you kill me for saying "I told you so" when this team is still under .500, Vince is wallowing in mediocrity in this offense, and he's pouting after games?


nope, I'd critisize you if the deal went through, and then due to injuries or some other unrelated factor, the team struggled and you tried to claim that "you told us so."

I doubt this is happening anyways, so whatever...

STOMP


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> 
> 
> No kidding! If they prefer KY to Vaseline, I'm not going to complain.


Doh!


----------



## KIDBLAZE (Jul 8, 2003)

Just think in the near future telfair, VC, Miles on the break. two words 

ooooooooooooh ***********:drool:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> Ouch TBob that kills the Raptors


Well, its not too much different than what they are talking on the radio

Moiso is on the IR so he will not be in the deal.

But heck, they get 3 starters back and 2 of those are expiring. Immediate slary relief. That is huge if Toronto is emphasizing getting slary relief.

ok back to the drawing boards :banghead:


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

DO IT!

Give them Damon and SAR for Rose+Carter!

They get their expiring contracts, we get 2 very good guards.

So what if Rose is over paid, do you guys think we are going to be able to trade expiring deals for underpaid players?

The whole point of trading expring contracts is to get OVERPAID but still GOOD players! THIS IS WHAT WE'VE BEEN WAITING FOR!!!


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

> In my opinion, this is the difference between losing by 20 and watching mediocre players wallow in a Maurice Cheeks offense or losing by 10 and watching better-than-mediocre players wallow in a Maurice Cheeks offense.


So what makes you think that Mo survives the big turnover, SP?

Come on and 'fess up. You're just concerned that if this deal goes down you're going to have to pay up on our bet. :yes:


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Someone needs to take Damon off our hands, Id rather give Damon than Nick, Damon is just such a peice of trash, they should get rid of him. Mo Cheeks and Damon SToudamire are the biggest cancers to this Blazers basketball team, it won't matter if we get Vince Carter, we will still lose with those 2 guys. Get the Vince deal done, then trade away Damon and fire Mo Cheeks, that should be the plan.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Sambonius</b>!
> Someone needs to take Damon off our hands, Id rather give Damon than Nick, Damon is just such a peice of trash, they should get rid of him. Mo Cheeks and Damon SToudamire are the biggest cancers to this Blazers basketball team, it won't matter if we get Vince Carter, we will still lose with those 2 guys. Get the Vince deal done, then trade away Damon and fire Mo Cheeks, that should be the plan.


I agree. 

(as if that wasn't obvious already).


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sambonius</b>!
> Someone needs to take Damon off our hands, Id rather give Damon than Nick, Damon is just such a peice of trash, they should get rid of him. Mo Cheeks and Damon SToudamire are the biggest cancers to this Blazers basketball team, it won't matter if we get Vince Carter, we will still lose with those 2 guys. Get the Vince deal done, then trade away Damon and fire Mo Cheeks, that should be the plan.


I'm sure it is. Kidd should be the target.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

did anyone listen to the quick chat?


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I wish Damon was the one going. Rose could play the 1 very well with NVE and Telfair around.

PG Damon $13.75 mil EXP + Rahim $14.6 mil EXP = $28.35 mil

OR

*SG DA $8.4 mil + PF Rahim $14.75 mil EXP + C Stepania $1.1 mil EXP = $24.25 mil*

FOR

PG Rose $14.5 mil (3 years left) + SG Carter $12.6 mil (4 years left, 4th year is player opt)= $27.1 mil

works just fine


PG Stoudamire, (Rose), NVE, Telfair
SG Carter, Rose, Frahm
SF Miles, Patterson, *Khryapa
PF Randolh, Outlaw
C Ratliff, Pryzbilla

Cut Carlisle
Suspended Woods


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Telfair to either Miles or Carter......................Can anyone say Boom Shaka laka


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm sure it is. Kidd should be the target.


Holy crap, image making the trade so that Damon is dealt for Kidd? NJ wants to DESPARATELY clear cap room, and this is one way to do it. 

Jason Kidd
Vince Carter
Miles
Randolph
Theo Ratliff

6th Man- Jalen Rose?

Holy Drool! :devil:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Is Rose going to be relegated to backup then?


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> Holy crap, image making the trade so that Damon is dealt for Kidd? NJ wants to DESPARATELY clear cap room, and this is one way to do it.
> 
> Jason Kidd
> ...



Yes, holy followup trade :jawdrop:


PG Kidd, (Rose), NVE, Telfair
SG Carter, Rose, Frahm
SF Miles, Patterson, *Khryapa
PF Randolh, Outlaw
C Ratliff, Pryzbilla

Cut Carlisle
Suspended Woods


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

oh man. that would be like seeing our 2000 WCF team recharged and back to life. I dare not dream.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> Is Rose going to be relegated to backup then?


It wouldn't make sense.

He is a far superior player to Miles. 

He's a decent outside threat - and in comparison to Miles ... well, it isn't a contest. He can also distribute the ball quite well. He's also higher paid and you've got him for 3 years.

You play Rose. 

Play.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

apparantly jason quick said he talked to nash who said no deal was on the table. Nash would probably say that even if there was a deal on the table, however. Anyways this is the only detail I have heard from the quick chat...anyone listen to it?


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> It wouldn't make sense.
> ...


This is why I think Damon must be included. Rose will not want to backup Vince at SG, and Miles will not want to be a backup SF for years to come.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

I was also thinking that Damon would be enough to get Kidd. So Toronto could still get NVE and SAR.


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

*Done deal according to WFAN in NY*

thats what i heard but they claim the blazers wont confirm!


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: Done deal according to WFAN in NY*



> Originally posted by <b>mixum</b>!
> thats what i heard but they claim the blazers wont confirm!


That's weird.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

ESPN RADIO (Stephen A Smith) is reporting that the deal involves Vince, Rose, 2 more Raptors for Shareef, DA, and Stepania


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Re: Done deal according to WFAN in NY*



> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> That's weird.


Could be that they haven't been able to contact all of the players involved yet?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I read that it was...

NVE, SAR and DA for Carter, Rose and Alvin Williams


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Wow guys, this is getting exciting! I already skipped one class today... I should go to my next one... Keep the info comin'!

Deep down though, I still feel like it's bogus. If I'm wrong, even better.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEER&BASKETBALL</b>!
> ESPN RADIO (Stephen A Smith) is reporting that the deal involves Vince, Rose, 2 more Raptors for Shareef, DA, and Stepania


I wonder who?

Maybe it's T Bob's idea?

Carter, Rose, Moiso, Marshall?

If it came true, I'd buy you a beer for calling that one, Trader Bob.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I think Moiso is a given, they've been trying to dump him for a while IIRC


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> I think Moiso is a given, they've been trying to dump him for a while IIRC


If our suspicions are true, I can see them sending out Moiso, but not Marshall. Maybe Alvin Williams? I'm having a hard time thinking of some names off the top of my head.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEER&BASKETBALL</b>!
> Quick will know as much about this deal as Blaze the mascot.
> 
> I dont understand why everyone likes Vince so much. All he does anymore is shoot fade away jumpers (like the one that beat us :upset: ).
> ...


Thats because he dont want play in Toronto. He in a championship contender like Portland :drool: 

I think SAR and Derek Anderson is enough for Vince and Rose... 

Damon
Vince
Miles
Zach
Theo

Damn that line-up is good...


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I wish Vince could still jump like he did in Speakerboxxxxx's avatar!!! That was one of the most incredible dunks I have ever seen.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SheedSoNasty</b>!
> I wonder who?
> 
> Maybe it's T Bob's idea?
> ...


Deal..... :woot: (but a very large Pepsi of my choice ok?)

Now you guys are coming around... :rofl:


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

His leaping ability is still amazing... Maybe not Air Canada amazing, but still pretty damn good.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

It is official!!

PatterNash has just announced that the rumor floated around - has been successful. After last nights loss - the BlazerBrass decided to invent a RUMOR to distract fans from the pain and agony of the real team. 

Done deal. Who did we play last night??


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> 
> 
> Deal..... :woot: (but a very large Pepsi of my choice ok?)


Deal


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Done deal according to WFAN in NY*



> Originally posted by <b>mixum</b>!
> thats what i heard but they claim the blazers wont confirm!


Let me guess... just another Fan station pumping out news to get listeners... just like ours!

So what was the deal then Mixum?


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: Done deal according to WFAN in NY*



> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> 
> 
> Let me guess... just another Fan station pumping out news to get listeners... just like ours!
> ...


Maybe it's like the Michael Redd 'rumor' that came out of Philadelphia not long ago. Although that one seemed a lot less substancial than this one. The media needs to understand that Blazer fans have weak hearts when it comes to our Blazers, they can't tease us like this.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

*Re: Re: Done deal according to WFAN in NY*



> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> 
> 
> Let me guess... just another Fan station pumping out news to get listeners... just like ours!


The Fan 590 in TO is reporting it as well . . .


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Any stations other than a FAN station?????

if not, this is just bologna then


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Done deal according to WFAN in NY*

CrookedJ - NICE AVATAR!!! :laugh: 

There are LOTS of sports talk stations around the country named THE FAN.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEER&BASKETBALL</b>!
> I wish Vince could still jump like he did in Speakerboxxxxx's avatar!!! That was one of the most incredible dunks I have ever seen.


I think he still can do similar things he just need a change. and Portland could be the one


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Done deal according to WFAN in NY*



> Originally posted by <b>BEER&BASKETBALL</b>!
> CrookedJ - NICE AVATAR!!! :laugh:
> 
> There are LOTS of sports talk stations around the country named THE FAN.


Yep even in Mexico


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Done deal according to WFAN in NY*



> Originally posted by <b>BEER&BASKETBALL</b>!
> There are LOTS of sports talk stations around the country named THE FAN.


Yes... its a network..... right? same sources from within the same company... sending out the same braodcast


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Check it out
ESPN


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Done deal according to WFAN in NY*



> Originally posted by <b>BEER&BASKETBALL</b>!
> CrookedJ - NICE AVATAR!!! :laugh:
> 
> There are LOTS of sports talk stations around the country named THE FAN.


Oi :rock: :rock: :headbang: (I'm the Hyper one at the end here)

Yeah and the Fans are all the ****ing same.


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

I hate this!! I don't want to hear about anymore trade "negotiations" for SAR. Just tell us after the trade is done!! How would you like to be DA right now? or SAR for that matter? Let's say this rumor tables for a few days. They have a game tomorrow night against Milwaukee!! I heard a couple of weeks ago that the Minnesota Twins told Doug Mientkiewicz he was going to be traded last season. It took them 2 weeks to trade him!! He played 10 games as a Twin knowing he was going to go to another team. It doesn't seem fair to the athletes. Plus, it's driving me and a thousand other Blazer fans crazy!!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Done deal according to WFAN in NY*



> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes... its a network..... right? same sources from within the same company... sending out the same braodcast


No, its not a network, and they dont air all the same programs. Entercom owns the rights to "The Fan", I'm pretty sure that all their sports talk stations around the country are called "The Fan". Each individual station chooses what to broadcast.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

HEY! QYNTEL!!!

:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave: 

PBF


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Done deal according to WFAN in NY*



> Originally posted by <b>BEER&BASKETBALL</b>!
> No, its not a network, and they dont air all the same programs. Entercom owns the rights to "The Fan", I'm pretty sure that all their sports talk stations around the country are called "The Fan". Each individual station chooses what to broadcast.


"The Fan" is to sports radio what "The Morning Zoo" is to music radio. Mass marketed redundancy designed to appeal to the median listener's slightly below average intellect level. Much like "Fox News". All three are heavily scripted akin to Professional Wrestling.

Don't put too much stock in anything you hear there. Their "scoop average" ranks just a hair above Peter Vescey's.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Done deal according to WFAN in NY*



> Originally posted by <b>MARIS61</b>!
> 
> 
> "The Fan" is to sports radio what "The Morning Zoo" is to music radio. Mass marketed redundancy designed to appeal to the median listener's slightly below average intellect level. Much like "Fox News". All three are heavily scripted akin to Professional Wrestling.
> ...


hey..nothings wrong with pro wrestling..

well, not really...kinda...

oh wait, it sucks big time now. nm


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

is someone want join to the vince carter fan club pm me :yes:


----------

